# Demotions Through Civil Service Due to Budget



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

Just pondering, If a CS department was to demote ranking officers due to budgetary concerns, can a higher ranking officer (say LT) get demoted to the next rank down (Sgt.) even if they never held that office?


----------

